# My kids with my kids



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Attach pics of kids with kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice. They look like they enjoy the goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pictures! Nice looking herd! :thumb:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Very nice. They look like they enjoy the goats.


I'm not sure who enjoys it more, even the big buck loves for the kids to hang on him.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That is so fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeriA (Apr 29, 2012)

That is so cool! What treats are they feeding them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

TeriA said:


> That is so cool! What treats are they feeding them?


Shredded mini wheats with the strawberry filling. They will tackle you if they smell them.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Cute!  nice little family you have


----------



## goatfreak101 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Awwe*

So cute!:lovey:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Is that HL getting hugs? He's such a sweety!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Is that HL getting hugs? He's such a sweety!


Yes, it is my youngest boy Sammy hugging HL at 3 months and at 18 months. HL is the most loving animal I have ever been around. He is a huge intact buck, but acts like a puppy around the kids, mine and his. He is actually a very doting father, even to the young bucklings.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

And he's a handsome man, to boot!


----------

